# Sticky  How to post a message on the forums.



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Several members have contacted us about how to post a message on our forums. It's quite easy if you follow these simple steps.

First off, click on "Discussion Forum" up top. Next, click on a forum that will be a good fit for the post you're making. After that, click the "Post New Discussion" button and write out your post.

A lot of guys are using the Hunting Logs / Blogs to post generic messages that belong on the forums. The hunting logs are here to provide members with a place to log their hunts, and outdoor experiences. You wont always get a response when posting to your Hunting Log / Blog. If you're looking to talk with other members, post in the forums!

Contact us if you have questions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe you have a pop-up blocker that is preventing the New Question window from popping up when you click on the New Question button.In IE, click on Tools | Internet Options | General tab, delete cookies and temporary internet files, and see if it works any better.


----------



## corcormcdeegypants (Oct 7, 2012)

how do you add photos to posts?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

corcormcdeegypants said:


> how do you add photos to posts?


at the bottom of the post box is a More Reply Options button, click that, on the next screen at the bottom click the Browse button, find the photo you want,select it and click open, it will show up in the box below the Attach This File button. Click that Attach button and the file will show up above Attach Files, once there place your cursor in your post where you want the photo and click once then click the ADD to Post button. Click on Add Reply at the botton and the post with photo will appear.

Hope this helps.


----------



## corcormcdeegypants (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks guys i think i got it. Helps out Alot


----------



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't find the discussion forum button.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

TA99 said:


> I can't find the discussion forum button.


 At the bottom of every page there is a Reply to this topic -- click on the blank area and a page will come up with added options, say whatever - click Post button.


----------



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just found this site, hope to learn from ya'll. From central North Carolina (Biscoe) and just started trapping coyotes last week and fixing to start calling them buggers up I hope.

I'm try to attach the two yotes from last week, and one fox.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

welcome to the site!!!

congrats on the catches.....we really like pics so thanks


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum hunter3015, nice first post. Great pictures and good lookin' yotes. Congrats on the trapping success. Thanks for joining our little world, it's a great place.


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

sorry forgot the fox


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome Hunter3015. Enjoy the site.


----------



## ohio16pt (Feb 18, 2014)

New to the site from Ohio. Got my first yote back in December and have been bitten by the bug! Have a case of 5.56 to sell bit can't post to buy/sell/trade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Where about in Ohio are you?


----------



## ohio16pt (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm in Delaware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As in Delaware Ohio I assume as opposed to the state ?


----------



## ohio16pt (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes Delaware ohio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice town ! I got a speeding ticket there once...was doing 38 in a 35.....


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Gotta love the cops on 23!


----------



## toby (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello from nebraska


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to PT toby


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Toby!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum toby!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site toby.


----------



## Pfeiffer36 (May 5, 2014)

Hello my name is James I'm 28 and have been predator hunting for almost a year and boy do I still have so much to learn. Of anyone hunts in Utah. Is our coyotes harder to hunt then other states like Navada,Idaho. I just moved back here and an looking forward to getting out their and call in some yotes


----------



## Pfeiffer36 (May 5, 2014)

Is the west dessert in utah still a good place to find dogs?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum James !

I doubt your coyotes are harder to hunt than any others. I'd look for a place that is off the beaten path. The coyotes that get hunted learn real quick.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site, some great advice already and more to come.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome James. I can't speak about hunting those states, but I'm sure you'll find the info your looking for! Enjoy the site!

:beerchug:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum James !


----------



## Thumper63 (Jan 25, 2015)

Went on my fourth attempt to call coyotes on Sat. the 24th of Jan, finally got one to come to the caller to about 30 to 35 yards.I shot it with a 12ga loaded with 11/2oz copper plated shot with an ultra full turkey choke . I was told that at this range it would take him down,unfortunately it did not, it did hit him hard but was not able to recover him (not the way I wanted to start out). Does anyone use shotguns (right now not a fan), I think it is time to pull out the 223 and just use that. Any thoughts will be helpful.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I carry a shotgun and rifle on most stands, I sit with shotgun across my lap and the rifle on bi-pod setting next to me. I load the shotgun with two #4 buckshot and a 00 buckshot for the third shot if needed. My rifle is setup for distance shooting, my scope is an 8x32x50. I find the rifle is used more times than not, especially out west.


----------

